# Cobalt not doing well



## DartMan (Nov 29, 2005)

I have a pair of Cobalts that are around 3 yrs old. They were my very first PDF's I ever had. Up until about 3 days ago I never had a health problem with them or any other PDF I've ever had.

Anyways, I noticed a HUGE weight loss on the female about three days ago. She's always been real plump and very active. I decided to increase the number of FF's in there daily feeding a bit thinking she may not be getting enough???? She still seems to fading away.

The only thing I've done different this past month is, I had been culturing two types of FF's; Hydei's & Melano's. I decided last month to drop back and only produce one type; Melano's. 

Do you suppose the Melano's aren't bulky enough of a FF for these Tincs? I do do feed daily and use Rep Cal dust EVERY day.

Do you think three years is the limit for a frog's life expectancy?


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Dart frogs can live well over 10 years. I've known a few people with tincs 15 years old or more. Before you freak out, are there any changes in behavior? Have your frogs been breeding a lot? 

You probably won't like my responses, but there are several likely scenarios:

1. Parasites (you know who to ask, and what you'll need to collect)

2. Egg laying: Not sure if this applies to tincs as much, but several of my other frogs get real skinny after laying eggs. That's only because they aren't gravid anymore. I have noticed my female tinc looks a little concave from time to time, real skinny. However, my frogs have been laying lately. 

At one time, my female cobalt was skinny. The males were getting everything. Two other people had a similar problem. 

This is my opinion, but I don't believe in using Rep cal every feeding. It is easy to overdose calcium in frogs. However, some people have done it without issues, but I think they mix Herptivite and repcal together. 

Lastly, have there been any stressors lately? Temperature, humidity wise? I had a male cobalt that lost a lot of weight once my frogs started breeding. Turned out, the other male was becoming a bully. Now that he's separate, he's put weight back slowly.


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

I have a female cobalt that looks fat and plump until after she lays eggs and then she looks pathetic. That is how I know to start searching for eggs. It normally takes her 2-3 days to look normal again 
Have you looked for eggs?


----------



## DartMan (Nov 29, 2005)

porkchop48 said:


> Have you looked for eggs?


No, my Cobalts have never spawned before. I've not had any experience with my PDF's breeding, at least not yet. I'll look around and see if I can find some eggs. I assume to look under leaves? What is the typical number of eggs do they drop, 5-6 eggs or more like 20-25 eggs?


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Mine normally lay in their coco nut huts or on pothos leaves that are on the bottom. Altought once they managed to find the nasty rotted leaf towards the bottom and lay on it. 
Personally the most I have ever got from mine was 9 eggs. Normally around 4-7.


----------



## DartMan (Nov 29, 2005)

Thanks Kristy!


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

i watched my female cobalt more closely this week. Right after I had eggs, she looked pretty skinny, almost concave.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

DartMan said:


> Do you think three years is the limit for a frog's life expectancy?


Dart frogs are known to live 15-20 years in captivity so life span is not your issue. Check for eggs as mentioned and monitor how well she is feeding. Should the frog remain skinny as opposed to bulking back up, try separating them and feeding her in isolation.

Best of luck.

Bill


----------

